
Mosh: the mobile shell - superchink
http://mosh.mit.edu/
======
lutusp
Statement 1: _"Mosh is a replacement for SSH."_

Statement 2: _"The mosh client logs in to the server via SSH, and users
present the same credentials (e.g., password, public key) as before."_

Statement 2 contradicts statement 1.

Statement 3: _"Mosh is a command-line program, like ssh."_

SSH is not a command-line program.

